

The Hirewolf Open Source Challenge  - unignorant
http://www.hirewolf.com/blog/hirewolf-open-source-contest

======
qdot76367
Dear recruiters:

Fucking stop it with the "open source for us!" already.

The last thing we need is you making developers (especially those new and/or
desperate for job) think they can shit out some code, call it "open source",
and change their career. By your contest standards, me and my 70+ open source
github repos mean you're gonna be pushing me for a CTO position somewhere.

What matters about open source is actual upkeep of the project, and the love
that goes into it. That's what makes it matter to the community, what keeps it
going, and what /hopefully/ keeps it interesting to the developer. That's
where the value lies, not just because someone can start up a project they'll
stop when you decide your little contest found its winner.

So really. We don't need more dead-ended repos because someone starts a
contest. Stop doing that and encourage long term growth. It'll make all of us
better.

(And just so my beard will grow a bit: An ipad? For an open source contest?
Seriously?)

~~~
notJim
I completely agree. This isn't encouraging you to create an open source
project, it's encouraging you to make a demo project or toy project, which is
something I imagine many of us do every time we're applying for jobs anyway.

------
lrobb
"the Golden Ticket of Employment."?

Hey monkeys... Here's a hoop to jump through, and if you do it good enough we
might give you a job.

What's all this talk about not being able to find engineers?

------
aeeeee
It would be nice to see carrots to work on existing open source projects
rather than new ones.

~~~
jiggy2011
Yep. I think it's more difficult to contribute to an existing codebase then
start a new one, it also let's you do something more meaningful.

I guess the problem is that the recruiter probably can't comprehend your
awesome optimizations to the Linux scheduler or whatever.

------
esmitty
From the link:

"While we encourage clever code, and less mainstream languages (Hirewolves
have a functional bias), these things are less important."

I think it would be nice if they told you _why_ they favor functional
languages. Do they have a higher percentage of openings with employers already
using FP for things like concurrency, distribution, fault-tolerance? Clever
coding and functional languages are great, but there is also the idea of using
the right tool for the right job, which may not always be FP.

